# Interesting Book of Saltwater Rigs ! ! !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Interesting Book of Saltwater Rigs I found, while doing a little "surfing" online . . .

*http://www.skysports.com/downloads/Book_Of_Saltwater_Rigs.pdf*


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, if you tied one each of those, you'd only need 400 various swivels, 200 various clips, some broom pieces, 9 wire hangers, 50 thousand beads, some sequins, a bag of old knitting stuff, and the car door off a 1972 plymouth.


seriously, please don't festoon your rigs with any of that nonsense.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> wow, if you tied one each of those, you'd only need 400 various swivels, 200 various clips, some broom pieces, 9 wire hangers, 50 thousand beads, some sequins, a bag of old knitting stuff, and the car door off a 1972 plymouth.
> 
> 
> seriously, please don't festoon your rigs with any of that nonsense.


I always tie with a minimum of hardware . . . Just thought the book was interesting !


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> I always tie with a minimum of hardware . . . Just thought the book was interesting !


I agree, it's interesting and worth looking at for ideas.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RoryGoggin said:


> I agree, it's interesting and worth looking at for ideas.


Those were my thoughts, too !


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> seriously, please don't festoon your rigs with any of that nonsense.


LOL LOL *F E S T O O N ?????*

Origin:
Traced back to 1630, the word "festoon" is from the French "feston" and the Italian "festone." 
These words mean "a festive ornament," from the word "festa," a celebration or feast.
Definition: 
A festoon is a decorative chain or strip hanging between two points. 
The word also refers to any element that represents a decorative chain, such as carved stone, 
molded clay or plaster element, or painted ornamentation.

LOL - isn't that what individual and personalized sport fishing is all about ????
Colorful trickery to entice a fish into biting your hook ???
Nobody said that you actually have to use any of those ideas for your tackle.
IMO - I will not ever let anyone tell me how _NOT_ to fish !!!!!!!
it is nice to share information, good or bad. THAT is how we all LEARN.
And I also found it an interesting read.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The fishermen in the UK are well-known for using a ton of "hardware" on their rigs. 

Apparently, it works for them in their particular part of the world. 

Personally, I'm a "minimalist", when it comes to "festoonments" ( LOL ! ) on my rigs . . . HOWEVER. I do use some of their ideas ( not the specialized hardware ) on what they refer to as "Distance Rigs" and the "rough ground" Pulley Rig and they WORK WELL !!!


*http://britishseafishing.co.uk/terminal-tackle/all-round-rigs/


http://britishseafishing.co.uk/terminal-tackle/distance-rigs/


http://britishseafishing.co.uk/terminal-tackle/rough-ground-rigs/


http://britishseafishing.co.uk/terminal-tackle/other-sea-fishing-rigs/*
.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the interesting sites. I'm always searching for a "new" mousetrap


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy "FESTOONING" . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I quit when I got to the word "paternoster"....and yes, for all you search wizards, I know what it means.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bigwillj said:


> i quit when i got to the word "paternoster"....and yes, for all you search wizards, i know what it means.....


lol !!!


----------

